# Desiderare di essere desiderati



## feather (16 Aprile 2014)

Un altra conferenza, questa volta in francese, per la gioia di Sbriciolata, querida 

[video]http://www.ted.com/talks/yann_dall_aglio_love_you_re_doing_it_wro  ng[/video]

A me ha fatto pensare molto, secondo me ha molti spunti di riflessione veramente interessanti.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Un altra conferenza, questa volta in francese, per la gioia di Sbriciolata, querida
> 
> [video]http://www.ted.com/talks/yann_dall_aglio_love_you_re_doing_it_wro  ng[/video]
> 
> A me ha fatto pensare molto, secondo me ha molti spunti di riflessione veramente interessanti.


Mi riservo di ascoltare con calma però a occhio e croce dipende dalla sicurezza che abbiamo nelle nostre capacità e/o da quanto ci accettiamo


----------



## sienne (18 Aprile 2014)

Salut

Il l'explique très bien, que c'est un terme difficile à définir. 
En plus, la signification est aussi corréler avec l'époque. 
Je trouve sa proposition de considérer l'amour comme
un acte de tendresse très intéressante, surtout l'accepter
les faiblesses de l'autre avec le resultat à la fine, de 
l'autodérision. Ce aspect, je le trouve très approprié ... 

:mrgreen:

Merci ... 


sienne


----------



## lolapal (18 Aprile 2014)

*il tuo titolo mi ha ispirato questa*

[video=youtube;-4AWOAww8Jw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4AWOAww8Jw[/video]


----------



## Leda (18 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Un altra conferenza, questa volta in francese, per la gioia di Sbriciolata, querida
> 
> [video]http://www.ted.com/talks/yann_dall_aglio_love_you_re_doing_it_wro  ng[/video]
> 
> A me ha fatto pensare molto, secondo me ha molti spunti di riflessione veramente interessanti.


Ti meriti un verde per questa segnalazione. Deliziosa, davvero


----------



## Principessa (18 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> [video=youtube;-4AWOAww8Jw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4AWOAww8Jw[/video]


:inlove: Adoro Peter Gabriel!


----------



## feather (19 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> la signification est aussi corréler avec l'époque.


Su questo non concordo tanto.
L'essere accettati e amati è un bisogno innato dell'uomo. Le epoche hanno cambiato i modi in cui questo bisogno è espresso. Ma in sé l'amore, e il suo significato non dipende dalla cultura dell'epoca, ma è intrinseco all'uomo di tutte le epoche e non è mai cambiato. Se non, appunto, nel suo modo di esprimersi.
È una forza enorme e potenzialmente fuori controllo. Da sempre le società di tutte le epoche hanno tentato di imbrigliarlo e controllarlo. Come tutte le altre pulsioni dell'uomo.
Ma il suo significato è sempre rimasto lo stesso.


----------



## sienne (19 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Su questo non concordo tanto.
> L'essere accettati e amati è un bisogno innato dell'uomo. Le epoche hanno cambiato i modi in cui questo bisogno è espresso. Ma in sé l'amore, e il suo significato non dipende dalla cultura dell'epoca, ma è intrinseco all'uomo di tutte le epoche e non è mai cambiato. Se non, appunto, nel suo modo di esprimersi.
> È una forza enorme e potenzialmente fuori controllo. Da sempre le società di tutte le epoche hanno tentato di imbrigliarlo e controllarlo. Come tutte le altre pulsioni dell'uomo.
> Ma il suo significato è sempre rimasto lo stesso.



Ciao,

certo i modi, e ti sembra poco? 
E non dimentichiamo, come ancora poco tempo fa,
le unioni erano combinate / organizzate dai famigliari. 

Questo però, è solo  un aspetto - più o meno grande- 
di un sentimento molto complesso, secondo me. 
La parte interessante e che mira al vero aspetto 
dell'amore, è la parte finale, secondo me. Lui la 
propone come uscita da questo modo di amare di oggi,
ma per me, lì si trova il seme ... 


sienne


----------



## feather (19 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> E non dimentichiamo, come ancora poco tempo fa,
> le unioni erano combinate / organizzate dai famigliari.


Ancora oggi in India e nelle comunità indiane in giro per il mondo. Il mio collega si è sposato così. E ne conosco molti altri che hanno fatto altrettanto. Non è una cosa del passato. E non sono neanche i matrimoni più infelici.


----------



## sienne (19 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ancora oggi in India e nelle comunità indiane in giro per il mondo. Il mio collega si è sposato così. E ne conosco molti altri che hanno fatto altrettanto. Non è una cosa del passato. E non sono neanche i matrimoni più infelici.


Ciao 

Infatti. Perché la base / o il centro è un'altra cosa, non l'amore. 
Ma un affetto - almeno così mi è stato raccontato - che cresce,
e che assieme hanno e curano uno stesso fine ... lo stare assieme,
e curare gli aspetti che descrivono e che è la famiglia ... 
Anche questo, non è sbagliato ... 

Averci liberati, ci ha dato una grande responsabilità. E l'aspetto,
dell'essere desiderati, ci fa navigare verso un montaggio di aspetti,
per renderci desiderabili ... ma cosa accade, quando viene a mancare
un'aspetto? ... Questo lui contesta ... che basandoci su ciò, poi 
alla prima o seconda ... l'unione crolla. Ma se integri o poni il peso
sugli aspetti di provare tenerezza proprio per le debolezze dell'altro,
e sviluppi la capacità di autoderisione ... si ha una visione più 
completa ... di se stessi, che difetti abbiamo, come anche dell'altro ... 

Ricercare il desiderio nella perfezione decorato dal consumismo,
è un amore mascherato ... posto a crollare ... ma ancora devo riflettere ...


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (19 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Su questo non concordo tanto.
> L'essere accettati e amati è un bisogno innato dell'uomo. Le epoche hanno cambiato i modi in cui questo bisogno è espresso. Ma in sé l'amore, e il suo significato non dipende dalla cultura dell'epoca, ma è intrinseco all'uomo di tutte le epoche e non è mai cambiato. Se non, appunto, nel suo modo di esprimersi.
> È una forza enorme e potenzialmente fuori controllo. Da sempre le società di tutte le epoche hanno tentato di imbrigliarlo e controllarlo. Come tutte le altre pulsioni dell'uomo.
> Ma il suo significato è sempre rimasto lo stesso.



Verde mio.


----------



## feather (19 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:
			
		

> Ricercare il desiderio nella perfezione decorato dal consumismo,
> è un amore mascherato ... posto a crollare ...


E poi c'è anche da considerare il bisogno fortissimo, specie per una donna, di sentirsi appunto desiderati. 
Ho appena finito la mia lezione di mediazione e ci riflettevo mentre guardavo le mutandine di quella di fronte a me. Il bisogno di sentirsi desiderati è fortissimo e spesso si maschera in moltissimi modi. Hai la moglie a casa che ti ama ma...
Vuoi sentirti ancora di valere. Che lei non è un caso unico, che anche altre donne ti possono desiderare, in modo molto forte. E hai bisogno di saperlo, di sentirlo. 
Anche questo gioca la sua parte, e meno ne sei consapevole e più ne sei schiavo. E per seguire questo bisogno puoi rovinare tutto.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> E poi c'è anche da considerare il bisogno fortissimo, specie per una donna, di sentirsi appunto desiderati.
> Ho appena finito la mia lezione di mediazione e ci riflettevo mentre guardavo le mutandine di quella di fronte a me. Il bisogno di sentirsi desiderati è fortissimo e spesso si maschera in moltissimi modi. Hai la moglie a casa che ti ama ma...
> Vuoi sentirti ancora di valere. Che lei non è un caso unico, che anche altre donne ti possono desiderare, in modo molto forte. E hai bisogno di saperlo, di sentirlo.
> Anche questo gioca la sua parte, e meno ne sei consapevole e più ne sei schiavo. E per seguire questo bisogno puoi rovinare tutto.



Se mi permetti stavolta non sono d'accordo. Ma la mia riflessione vale adesso, per la persona che sono adesso, per il forum che frequento e che mi ha aiutato tantissimo nell'introspezione e nel discutere e mettermi in gioco. Quindi è come se ti dessi ragione e condividessi il tuo discorso se al posto di discutere e leggerti adesso ti avrei letto anni fa.

Mi spiego, io adesso non do al sesso quell'importanza che davo una volta, come se il sesso cercato in altre donne avesse e mi desse la conferma di essere un uomo, di essere ancora desiderabile, di sentirmi forte attraverso la conquista e altro ancora no? 

Adesso io sto bene con me stesso, l'importanza del sesso c'è sempre ma do la giusta connotazione a questo, lo metto in contesti importanti come tante altre cose sono importanti. E non voglio elencarti quali siano, sarebbero importanti per me, magari non per te, o simili ecc ecc .... 

Ognuno di noi deve trovare la propria dimensione in qualsiasi maniera anche facendosi l'amante se questo serve o servirà. E' l'esperienza del ritrovarsi bene in determinati contesti che forma le persone se sanno ritrovarsi in quello che li fa stare bene. Purtroppo a volte anche a discapito di terze persone, ma ormai sarebbe retorico scrivere cosa è giusto o sbagliato quando oltre la soggettività la realtà è fatta di un po tutto.


----------



## Leda (19 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se mi permetti stavolta non sono d'accordo. Ma la mia riflessione vale adesso, per la persona che sono adesso, per il forum che frequento e che mi ha aiutato tantissimo nell'introspezione e nel discutere e mettermi in gioco. Quindi è come se ti dessi ragione e condividessi il tuo discorso se al posto di discutere e leggerti adesso ti avrei letto anni fa.
> 
> Mi spiego, io adesso non do al sesso quell'importanza che davo una volta, come se il sesso cercato in altre donne avesse e mi desse la conferma di essere un uomo, di essere ancora desiderabile, di sentirmi forte attraverso la conquista e altro ancora no?
> 
> ...


Quoto e approvo.
A volte la propria dimensione la si scopre, o meglio ancora la si edifica, su errori o comunque su percorsi che trovano una giustificazione temporale limitata, e che ciononostante ci sono necessari per evolvere.
C'è chi non sente mai il bisogno di deviare dalla via maestra e chi invece lo avverte; in quest'ultimo caso obbligarsi all'immobilismo è forse persino più deleterio che commettere degli sbagli. La valutazione però spetta al singolo, che è l'unico a sapere quali costi è disposto a pagare per stare bene.


----------



## ipazia (19 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se mi permetti stavolta non sono d'accordo. Ma la mia riflessione vale adesso, per la persona che sono adesso, per il forum che frequento e che mi ha aiutato tantissimo nell'introspezione e nel discutere e mettermi in gioco. Quindi è come se ti dessi ragione e condividessi il tuo discorso se al posto di discutere e leggerti adesso ti avrei letto anni fa.
> 
> Mi spiego, io adesso non do al sesso quell'importanza che davo una volta, come se il sesso cercato in altre donne avesse e mi desse la conferma di essere un uomo, di essere ancora desiderabile, di sentirmi forte attraverso la conquista e altro ancora no?
> 
> ...





Leda ha detto:


> Quoto e approvo.
> A volte *la propria dimensione la si scopre, o meglio ancora la si edifica, su errori o comunque su percorsi che trovano una giustificazione temporale limitata, e che ciononostante ci sono necessari per evolvere.*
> C'è chi non sente mai il bisogno di deviare dalla via maestra e chi invece lo avverte; in quest'ultimo caso obbligarsi all'immobilismo è forse persino più deleterio che commettere degli sbagli. La valutazione però spetta al singolo, che è l'unico a sapere quali costi è disposto a pagare per stare bene.


che bei pensieri!!! Grazie

Però, Leda, a volte rimanere fermi, andare sulla propria montagna o nel proprio deserto interiore aiuta a sentirsi e lascia tempo e spazio di ascoltarsi...ma forse questo non è l'immobilismo di cui parli...a ben pensarci in quel deserto c'è un sacco di movimento, anche se visto da fuori sembra tutto immobile...boh..


----------



## Leda (19 Aprile 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> che bei pensieri!!! Grazie
> 
> Però, Leda, a volte rimanere fermi, andare sulla propria montagna o nel proprio deserto interiore aiuta a sentirsi e lascia tempo e spazio di ascoltarsi...ma forse questo non è l'immobilismo di cui parli...*a ben pensarci in quel deserto c'è un sacco di movimento, anche se visto da fuori sembra tutto immobile...boh..*


Esatto, parlavo comunque di azione a tutti i livelli (anche perché a cosa servirebbe un'azione pratica non rielaborata intimamente?), e quella interiore in qualche modo ci allontana forse dalle azioni nel mondo che ci si aspetta da noi, per ruolo o convenienza, ma ci riporta in asse con noi stessi :up:


----------



## Nobody (19 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Quoto e approvo.
> *A volte la propria dimensione la si scopre, o meglio ancora la si edifica, su errori o comunque su percorsi che trovano una giustificazione temporale limitata, e che ciononostante ci sono necessari per evolvere.*
> C'è chi non sente mai il bisogno di deviare dalla via maestra e chi invece lo avverte; in quest'ultimo caso obbligarsi all'immobilismo è forse persino più deleterio che commettere degli sbagli. *La valutazione però spetta al singolo, che è l'unico a sapere quali costi è disposto a pagare per stare bene*.


Sono d'accordo... direi però che il singolo oltre ai costi da pagare personalmente, deve anche essere cosciente dei costi che farà pagare agli altri. Poi c'è la scelta davvero consapevole.


----------



## ipazia (19 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Esatto, parlavo comunque di azione a tutti i livelli (anche perché a cosa servirebbe un'azione pratica non rielaborata intimamente?), e quella interiore in qualche modo ci allontana forse dalle azioni nel mondo che ci si aspetta da noi, per ruolo o convenienza, ma ci *riporta in asse con noi stessi* :up:


Si, è verissimo:up:

...che poi forse questo è il Desiderio madre di tutti gli altri...un ritorno alla propria Casa, con la sensazione di essere costantemente più che desiderati, ma affettuosamente abbracciati da neanche si sa chi o cosa, anche se va tutto di merda.


----------



## ipazia (19 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo... direi però che il singolo oltre ai costi da pagare personalmente, deve anche essere cosciente dei costi che farà pagare agli altri. Poi c'è la scelta davvero consapevole.


Vero anche questo...ma i costi che si faranno pagare agli altri non sono prevedibili in realtà...li potrà sapere solo l'altro, no? E li potrà sapere solo nel momento in cui li dovrà pagare.

Può essere che noi li immaginiamo esorbitanti, e non è così...ma è un pensiero terribile. Perchè è un pensiero e solo avendo il coraggio di passare ad un'azione concreta può essere verificato. E'un pensiero gabbia..per me lo è stato.

Può essere che li sottovalutiamo, e ci si muove come carriarmati senza dare orecchio e occhio all'altro.

In entrambi i casi io credo che la chiarezza dentro, che poi può essere portata fuori, più con la "postura" e la punteggiatura delle azioni che con le parole, faccia la differenza.

Credo eh..ci sto ragionando molto


----------



## Nobody (19 Aprile 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Vero anche questo..*.ma i costi che si faranno pagare agli altri non sono prevedibili in realtà...li potrà sapere solo l'altro, no? E li potrà sapere solo nel momento in cui li dovrà pagare.*
> 
> Può essere che noi li immaginiamo esorbitanti, e non è così...ma è un pensiero terribile. Perchè è un pensiero e solo avendo il coraggio di passare ad un'azione concreta può essere verificato. E'un pensiero gabbia..per me lo è stato.
> 
> ...


vero... ma nemmeno i costi da pagare personalmente, se per questo. Li valuterai davvero solo dopo la scelta, e potresti scoprire cose che davvero non immaginavi.
Hai ragione, la chiarezza fa sempre la differenza.


----------



## ipazia (19 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> vero... ma nemmeno i costi da pagare personalmente, se per questo. *Li valuterai davvero solo dopo la scelta*, e potresti scoprire cose che davvero non immaginavi.
> Hai ragione, la chiarezza fa sempre la differenza.


vero anche questo...è qui, no, che entra in gioco l'aver paura della paura. 
E la visione del mondo, credo. 

Gli occhi con cui si guarda al mondo, se fiduciosi o diffidenti. 
Quell'abbraccio caldo e quella casa interiore dove trovare rifugio...senza dover dipendere da ruoli, convenzioni, fantasmi...

Perchè effettivamente prima si può solo che stimare...la valutazione è a posteriori..e in quel pezzettino io penso che entrino le trappole dei desideri da "riempimento" momentaneo...credo..


----------



## Leda (19 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo... direi però che il singolo oltre ai costi da pagare personalmente, deve anche essere cosciente dei costi che farà pagare agli altri. Poi c'è la scelta davvero consapevole.





ipazia ha detto:


> Vero anche questo...ma i costi che si faranno pagare agli altri non sono prevedibili in realtà...li potrà sapere solo l'altro, no? E li potrà sapere solo nel momento in cui li dovrà pagare.
> 
> Può essere che noi li immaginiamo esorbitanti, e non è così...ma è un pensiero terribile. Perchè è un pensiero e solo avendo il coraggio di passare ad un'azione concreta può essere verificato. E'un pensiero gabbia..per me lo è stato.
> 
> ...





Nobody ha detto:


> vero... ma nemmeno i costi da pagare personalmente, se per questo. Li valuterai davvero solo dopo la scelta, e potresti scoprire cose che davvero non immaginavi.
> *Hai ragione, la chiarezza fa sempre la differenza.*



Vi quoto entrambi.
Avete ragione, il margine di incertezza è altissimo in ogni caso. Quando si affronta l'ignoto non potrebbe essere diversamente. Quando parlavo di costi del singolo comprendevo in realtà anche il conto che si presuppone potrà essere presentato all'altro, o agli altri, e che spesso è il più salato di tutti nella nostra percezione. Infliggere dolore o sofferenza per salvaguardare un proprio diritto ad autodeterminarsi è un peso sull'anima non indifferente.
Se illudersi di eludere totalmente il dolore non è realistico, non per questo bisogna comminarne, soprattutto ad altri, con leggerezza o per motivi futili. L'onestà, concordo, fa sempre la differenza


----------



## Leda (19 Aprile 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> vero anche questo...*è qui, no, che entra in gioco l'aver paura della paura.
> E la visione del mondo, credo.
> 
> Gli occhi con cui si guarda al mondo, se fiduciosi o diffidenti. *
> ...


Mannaggia che non posso approvarti!


----------



## MK (19 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> *E poi c'è anche da considerare il bisogno fortissimo, specie per una donna, di sentirsi appunto desiderati. *
> Ho appena finito la mia lezione di mediazione e ci riflettevo mentre guardavo le mutandine di quella di fronte a me. Il bisogno di sentirsi desiderati è fortissimo e spesso si maschera in moltissimi modi. Hai la moglie a casa che ti ama ma...
> Vuoi sentirti ancora di valere. Che lei non è un caso unico, che anche altre donne ti possono desiderare, in modo molto forte. E hai bisogno di saperlo, di sentirlo.
> Anche questo gioca la sua parte, e meno ne sei consapevole e più ne sei schiavo. E per seguire questo bisogno puoi rovinare tutto.


Specie per una donna? Sai che ci vuole a sentirsi desiderate. Basta uscire per la strada. Infatti poi hai parlato di te, uomo. Continuo a pensare che dovresti scavare dentro questo continuo bisogno di essere 'visto' in tutti i sensi dagli altri. Se gli altri non ti vedono ti consideri invisibile? Non quella persona per quella persona ma per come ti fa sentire. Forse la tua ex amante, visto che la ritiene donna intelligente e sensibile, questo l'aveva percepito.


----------



## ipazia (19 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Mannaggia che non posso approvarti!


:bacio:...io ti approverei praticamente ogni post


----------



## Leda (19 Aprile 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> :bacio:...io ti approverei praticamente ogni post


Pure io! Scrivi sempre troppo poco, per me :incazzato:


:abbraccio:


----------



## ipazia (19 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Pure io! Scrivi sempre troppo poco, per me :incazzato:
> 
> 
> :abbraccio:


Sto elaborando un sacco di cose, a volte sono in fondo alla valle e a volte volo sopra le cime...in quei momenti ho imparato a mettermi il kimono e combattere...lasciar andare i pensieri nell'azione:smile:

Poi quando mi sento in equilibrio rotfl::carneval torno qui...e vi diletto con le riflessioni di quei momenti

Ma mi piace tornare e scrivere...per poco che lo frequenti, questo è un posto dove ho la possibilità di confrontarmi con persone luminose..


:abbraccio:


----------



## Leda (19 Aprile 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sto elaborando un sacco di cose, a volte sono in fondo alla valle e a volte volo sopra le cime...in quei momenti ho imparato a mettermi il kimono e combattere...lasciar andare i pensieri nell'azione:smile:
> 
> Poi *quando mi sento in equilibrio rotfl::carneval* torno qui...e vi diletto con le riflessioni di quei momenti
> 
> ...


Sul neretto: :rotfl::rotfl:

Mi piace seguire la tua evoluzione; mi ritrovo nel tuo sentire e nei tuoi percorsi.
Ti auguro il meglio 

:bacio:


----------



## Nobody (19 Aprile 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> vero anche questo...è qui, no, *che entra in gioco l'aver paura della paura. *
> E la visione del mondo, credo.
> 
> Gli occhi con cui si guarda al mondo, se fiduciosi o diffidenti.
> ...


che è poi quella che paralizza, e che non fa scegliere... nè in un modo nè nell'altro. La paura di farsi male (e di far male), secondo me è la vera bestia da sconfiggere... in ogni aspetto della nostra vita. Con questo non voglio dire che ci si debba comportare da irresponsabili, anzi! 
Quando si prendono le misure a questo tipo di paura, le trappole di cui parli e che condivido totalmente tendono a scomparire. In realtà, scompaiono le dipendenze.


----------



## Nobody (19 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Vi quoto entrambi.
> Avete ragione, il margine di incertezza è altissimo in ogni caso. Quando si affronta l'ignoto non potrebbe essere diversamente. Quando parlavo di costi del singolo comprendevo in realtà anche il conto che si presuppone potrà essere presentato all'altro, o agli altri, e che spesso è il più salato di tutti nella nostra percezione.* Infliggere dolore o sofferenza per salvaguardare un proprio diritto ad autodeterminarsi è un peso sull'anima non indifferente.*
> Se illudersi di eludere totalmente il dolore non è realistico, non per questo bisogna comminarne, soprattutto ad altri, con leggerezza o per motivi futili. L'onestà, concordo, fa sempre la differenza


è terribile, l'ho provato. Ma va affrontato


----------



## ipazia (19 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> *Sul neretto*: :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Mi piace seguire la tua evoluzione; mi ritrovo nel tuo sentire e nei tuoi percorsi.
> Ti auguro il meglio
> ...


sul neretto: :mrgreen::mrgreen::carneval:...

Mi ritrovo anche io in quello che scrivi e in come lo scrivi...mi ci specchio

E grazie...io sto iniziando a essere fiduciosa, a prescindere dalle attese e dalle aspettative, solo fiduciosa...e già questo è un gran meglio

:bacio:


----------



## ipazia (19 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> *che è poi quella che paralizza, e che non fa scegliere*... nè in un modo nè nell'altro. La paura di farsi male (e di far male), secondo me è la vera bestia da sconfiggere... in ogni aspetto della nostra vita. Con questo non voglio dire che ci si debba comportare da irresponsabili, anzi!
> Quando si prendono le misure a questo tipo di paura, le trappole di cui parli e che condivido totalmente tendono a scomparire. *In realtà, scompaiono le dipendenze*.


Hai detto veramente benissimo!!! Sì, sono proprio d'accordo. :up:

E quando scompaiono le dipendenze, pare quasi che il mondo diventi più grande e caldo e accogliente. 

E anche qui la cosa strana è che le dipendenze scompaiono solo chiamandole col proprio nome e portandole fuori. 
Quindi scompaiono apparendo...

Mi stupisce sempre come il desiderare, che è una cosa così bella in realtà perchè è un motore creativo, quando è incatenato alla paura diventi una via sdrucciolevole...che porta lontani da se stessi, ma anche dagli altri.


----------



## disincantata (19 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> vero... ma nemmeno i costi da pagare personalmente, se per questo. Li valuterai davvero solo dopo la scelta, e potresti scoprire cose che davvero non immaginavi.
> Hai ragione, la chiarezza fa sempre la differenza.


Infatti. 

Solo dopo.


----------



## Nobody (19 Aprile 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Hai detto veramente benissimo!!! Sì, sono proprio d'accordo. :up:
> 
> E quando scompaiono le dipendenze, pare quasi che il mondo diventi più grande e caldo e accogliente.
> 
> ...


La verità ti farà libero... per me quando quel bel tipo ha detto questa frase, intendeva anche questo :up:
Desiderare è sacrosanto... però si, se il desiderio è incatenato, marcisce.


----------



## sienne (19 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> E poi c'è anche da considerare il bisogno fortissimo, specie per una donna, di sentirsi appunto desiderati.
> Ho appena finito la mia lezione di mediazione e ci riflettevo mentre guardavo le mutandine di quella di fronte a me. Il bisogno di sentirsi desiderati è fortissimo e spesso si maschera in moltissimi modi. Hai la moglie a casa che ti ama ma...
> Vuoi sentirti ancora di valere. Che lei non è un caso unico, che anche altre donne ti possono desiderare, in modo molto forte. E hai bisogno di saperlo, di sentirlo.
> Anche questo gioca la sua parte, e meno ne sei consapevole e più ne sei schiavo. E per seguire questo bisogno puoi rovinare tutto.



Ciao feather,

da cosa lo deduci, che sia un bisogno della donna?

Avevo aperto un discorso, su un aspetto che parla proprio 
di questo meccanismo ... toccando passaggi storici. 

Vuoi sentirti valere ... perché hai bisogno di provare il 
tuo valore in una attrazione fisica? E non ad esempio tramite
un tuo operato? ... Perché alla fine, di quello si parla ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2014)

Ammiro il contributo di tutti.


----------



## feather (20 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Specie per una donna? Sai che ci vuole a sentirsi desiderate. Basta uscire per la strada. Infatti poi hai parlato di te, uomo.


Non ti incazzare, ho detto soprattutto, non solo. Infatti poi ho parlato di me. E non avevo in mente nessuno/a in particolare. Era un'osservazione generale.



MK ha detto:


> Continuo a pensare che dovresti scavare dentro questo continuo bisogno di essere 'visto' in tutti i sensi dagli altri. Se gli altri non ti vedono ti consideri invisibile? Non quella persona per quella persona ma per come ti fa sentire. Forse la tua ex amante, visto che la ritiene donna intelligente e sensibile, questo l'aveva percepito.


Probabile, immagino non sia difficile da percepire da fuori. Ma non credo ci abbia fatto leva di proposito.
Si, ho questo tremendo bisogno e si, mi sento invisibile altrimenti. È una sensazione che mi accompagna dall'adolescenza. Fortissima. Sto cercando di imparare a conviverci, ma di certo la sensazione di invisibilità non si è attenuata neanche un po'.


----------



## feather (20 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> da cosa lo deduci, che sia un bisogno della donna?


U signur.. Se sapevo che questa osservazione vi faceva incazzare così avrei sorvolato. 
Non lo deduco, è un'osservazione che ho fatto. Ho visto e vedo molte donne che, in vari modi, misure e tempi sono sensibilissime all'attrazione che generano nell'altro sesso. Mi è parso di notare questo, in particolare nelle donne.
Ma non vi attaccate tutte a questo. Che peraltro non è manco il punto principale della discussione.
Mi sarò sbagliato, che vi devo dire.



sienne ha detto:


> Vuoi sentirti valere ... perché hai bisogno di provare il
> tuo valore in una attrazione fisica? E non ad esempio tramite
> un tuo operato? ... Perché alla fine, di quello si parla ...


Il mio operato, per quel poco di opere che posso fare, lo vedo solo io. Sono e rimango invisibile. Potrei essere missionario e aver salvato migliaia di bambini dalla fame per quanto ne sai. Sono comunque invisibile per chiunque.


----------



## sienne (20 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> U signur.. Se sapevo che questa osservazione vi faceva incazzare così avrei sorvolato.
> Non lo deduco, è un'osservazione che ho fatto. Ho visto e vedo molte donne che, in vari modi, misure e tempi sono sensibilissime all'attrazione che generano nell'altro sesso. Mi è parso di notare questo, in particolare nelle donne.
> Ma non vi attaccate tutte a questo. Che peraltro non è manco il punto principale della discussione.
> Mi sarò sbagliato, che vi devo dire.
> ...



Ciao feather

 ... no, ci vuole ben di più ... ma molto di più ... per arrabbiarmi.

Ti ho chiesto, perché sicuramente una parte di questo modo di porsi
è sostenuto dalla cultura, dall'altro lato, inizio piano piano a chiedermi,
se sotto sotto non vi è anche una funzione semplice innata ... 
Cioè, originariamente il sesso e gli affetti erano divisi tra loro. 
La donna si univa con tutti della comunità e il suo ululare serviva 
per eccitare gli uomini ... non per nulla, la donna dopo un orgasmo,
può continuare, mentre l'uomo no ... e anche nella classicità, i 
legami affettivi venivano distinte in tre tipologie differenti: l'amore,
come attrazione sessuale, l'affetto indiscriminato e quell'affetto 
che sta alla base dei rapporti familiari (stergo) (è il campo di Fantastica).  
Comunque, il sesso veniva vissuta con disinvoltura ed era vista anche 
come una cosa assolutamente positiva e da vivere con piacere. 
Infatti, scevra da qualsiasi valutazione e condanna ... il sesso era libero,
libero nelle sue espressioni: eterosessuali, omosessuali, bisessuali ecc. 
In altre parole, era un periodo che non vi era un giudizio negativo dei 
rapporti extraconiugali ... perché la fedeltà coniugale era uno status 
privilegiato delle grandi famiglie ... le matrone ... 

Poi con il cristianesimo ... una quarta forma, quella della devozione ...
E inizia un lungo periodo, con giudizi verso comportamenti sessuali.
Poi quel valore assoluto della verginità ... della purezza ... 
Ecc. ecc. conosciamo tutti la storia ... 

Ma forse, dietro tutto ciò che vediamo oggi, c'è solo quella forma 
innata ... di richiamare sessualmente l'attenzione dell'uomo, ma 
che forse molti la scambiano nel sentire, con un richiamo anche d'affetto,
di riconoscimento, di desiderio di voler essere desiderati ... 
Ma questa è il richiamo innato naturale che abbiamo in noi per unirci,
che però con gli affetti famigliari, che sono le colonne portanti, 
poi poco centrano ... 

Solo pensieri sparsi ... e forse anche senza un grande senso ...


sienne


----------



## feather (20 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ma forse, dietro tutto ciò che vediamo oggi, c'è solo quella forma
> innata ... di richiamare sessualmente l'attenzione dell'uomo, ma
> che forse molti la scambiano nel sentire, con un richiamo anche d'affetto,
> di riconoscimento, di desiderio di voler essere desiderati ...
> ...


Direi che è molto probabile. E si confondono facilmente le cose perché le sensazioni si assomigliano molto. Specie se non hai provato le due varietà in passato, può essere molto difficile riconoscerle.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Ti meriti un verde per questa segnalazione. Deliziosa, davvero


Nun te allarga'. La dedica era per me&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Leda (20 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nun te allarga'. La dedica era per me��


Me restringo  Lascio un verde sulla via del ritiro anche per te (Buona Pasqua, Sbri :kiss :carneval:


----------



## Hellseven (20 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> *Specie per una donna? Sai che ci vuole a sentirsi desiderate.* Basta uscire per la strada. Infatti poi hai parlato di te, uomo. Continuo a pensare che dovresti scavare dentro questo continuo bisogno di essere 'visto' in tutti i sensi dagli altri. Se gli altri non ti vedono ti consideri invisibile? Non quella persona per quella persona ma per come ti fa sentire. Forse la tua ex amante, visto che la ritiene donna intelligente e sensibile, questo l'aveva percepito.


Vorrei concedere a Feather il beneficio del dubbio. Nel senso che. tornando all'inizio del thread e quindi all'articolo postato vorrei capire : parilamo di desiderio sessuale o di desiderio quale bisogno, a livello sentimentale ma anche spirtituale/mentale che gli altri hanno di noi e noi di loro?
Sulla prima tipologia posso concordare con te: basta per una donna molto poco per essere oggetto di attenzioni "ormonali" da parte del maschio medio. E concordo con te quando dici che a questo livello primario di desiderio l'uomo non è da meno: anche i maschi vogliono essere  sexy e essere passati ai raggi x e oggetto di attenzione sessuale almeno per una frazione di secondo da ogni donna di cui incrociano lo sguardo per la strada ....:mrgreen: Scherzo ma neanche tanto. Il livello di narcisismo maschile ha raggiunto soglie preoccupanti. _Potenzialmente coito ergo sum. _
Ma se parliamo invece di desiderio come necessità di essere riconosciuti, accettati e voluti dall'altro, e dal partner in particolare o comunque da una persona da cui siamo attratti, allora essere desiderati non è affatto facile. Anzi, è spesso un fine difficile da raggiungere. E causa di frustrazioni indicibili. La butto giù cruda: ci possiamo rifare tette o borse degli occhi con la chirurgia estetica per renderci più desiderabili ma non possiamo purtroppo con la stessa facilità desiderare qualcuno che non desideriamo più e viceversa farci desiderare da chi più non ci vuole.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Vorrei concedere a Feather il beneficio del dubbio. Nel senso che. tornando all'inizio del thread e quindi all'articolo postato vorrei capire : parilamo di desiderio sessuale o di desiderio quale bisogno, a livello sentimentale ma anche spirtituale/mentale che gli altri hanno di noi e noi di loro?
> Sulla prima tipologia posso concordare con te: basta per una donna molto poco per essere oggetto di attenzioni "ormonali" da parte del maschio medio. E concordo con te quando dici che a questo livello primario di desiderio l'uomo non è da meno: anche i maschi vogliono essere  sexy e essere passati ai raggi x e oggetto di attenzione sessuale almeno per una frazione di secondo da ogni donna di cui incrociano lo sguardo per la strada ....:mrgreen: Scherzo ma neanche tanto. Il livello di narcisismo maschile ha raggiunto soglie preoccupanti. _Potenzialmente coito ergo sum. _
> Ma se parliamo invece di desiderio come necessità di essere riconosciuti, accettati e voluti dall'altro, e dal partner in particolare o comunque da una persona da cui siamo attratti, allora essere desiderati non è affatto facile. Anzi, è spesso un fine difficile da raggiungere. E causa di frustrazioni indicibili. La butto giù cruda: ci possiamo rifare tette o borse degli occhi con la chirurgia estetica per renderci più desiderabili ma non possiamo purtroppo con la stessa facilità desiderare qualcuno che non desideriamo più e viceversa farci desiderare da chi più non ci vuole.


Cito te solo perché è l'ultimo post.
A volte mi viene il dubbio che tutto questo desiderio di essere amati, riconosciuti, desiderati sia una compensazione di una mancanza sentita, se reale o non è forse secondario, dalla mamma che desidera, accoglie, comprende e ama interamente il figlio.
Chi potrà, se non temporaneamente, far sentire compensato un vuoto di tale portata?


----------



## lolapal (20 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cito te solo perché è l'ultimo post.
> A volte mi viene il dubbio che tutto questo desiderio di essere amati, riconosciuti, desiderati sia una compensazione di una mancanza sentita, se reale o non è forse secondario, dalla mamma che desidera, accoglie, comprende e ama interamente il figlio.
> Chi potrà, se non temporaneamente, far sentire compensato un vuoto di tale portata?


Ciao Brunetta. :smile:
Questo potrebbe essere anche vero, ma fino a un certo punto, perché l'amore incondizionato è raro anche in un genitore.
Il vuoto si compensa da noi stessi: amarsi per essere amati. E non intendo egocentrismo allo stato puro, ma accettarsi nei propri difetti e riuscire a vedere i propri pregi, riportandosi all'esterno con trasparenza.
Credo che ci sia un momento nella vita in cui si deve tracciare una linea di demarcazione tra quello che saresti dovuto essere e quello che sei.


----------



## disincantata (20 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cito te solo perché è l'ultimo post.
> A volte mi viene il dubbio che tutto questo desiderio di essere amati, riconosciuti, desiderati sia una compensazione di una mancanza sentita, se reale o non è forse secondario, dalla mamma che desidera, accoglie, comprende e ama interamente il figlio.
> Chi potrà, se non temporaneamente, far sentire compensato un vuoto di tale portata?



Intendi che amare troppo un figlio gli renderà difficile la vita con altri?


----------



## lolapal (20 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Intendi che amare troppo un figlio gli renderà difficile la vita con altri?


Secondo me sia troppo che troppo poco... ci vuole equilibrio...


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Secondo me sia troppo che troppo poco... ci vuole equilibrio...


Ciao


----------



## lolapal (20 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao


Ciao michetta! :bacio:


----------



## disincantata (20 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Secondo me sia troppo che troppo poco... ci vuole equilibrio...



Troppo poco  è sicuramente  negativo. 

Sul troppo ci penso spesso.  Ma come si fa a frenare quello che viene istintivo?


----------



## sienne (20 Aprile 2014)

Ciao 

non credo, che si possa amare troppo ... 

a volte, sono delle nostre paure, nascoste dietro questo sentimento
che ci possono portare a proteggere troppo, a "soffocare" ecc. 
ma questo non è amore, è paura di perdere ... 

credo ... 

sienne


----------



## Hellseven (20 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cito te solo perché è l'ultimo post.
> *A volte mi viene il dubbio *che tutto questo desiderio di essere amati, riconosciuti, desiderati sia una compensazione di una mancanza sentita, se reale o non è forse secondario, dalla mamma che desidera, accoglie, comprende e ama interamente il figlio.
> Chi potrà, se non temporaneamente, far sentire compensato un vuoto di tale portata?


Brunetta non avere dubbi: sicuramente tutto quello che siamo da adulti si ricollega alla nostra infanzia e alla nostra esperienza in quel frangente. Probabilmente s'inseriranno ulteriori fattori che agiscono da concausa, ma per me hai centrato il cuore del problema.


----------



## Hellseven (20 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non credo, che si possa amare troppo ...
> 
> ...


Si. Il 99% della mamme non lo ammetterebbe mai ma da figlio di fatto unico ti dico che è così. C'è anche una grossa dose di egiosmo nell'amore secondo me.


----------



## disincantata (20 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non credo, che si possa amare troppo ...
> 
> ...



Con che parametri dobbiamo confrontarci per capirlo?

Io sicuramente non e soffoco, le lascio libere, le lascio anche sole, proprio perchè voglio imparino a cavarsela, ma per loro faccio l'impossibile, dalle cose più piccole a grossi sacrifici, faccio bene o dovrei, visto che sono grandi, lasciare che si arrangino in tutto per essere, come lo sono stata io fin da ragazzina, indipendenti autonome e abituate e cavarsela sempre?

Sono cosi diversi i rapporti oggi tra genitori e figli rispetto a quando io ero ragazza che non posso fare riferimento alla mia esperienza.

Io a 17 anni lavoravo a tempo pieno, a 21 ero fuori casa e l'avevo già comprata, fantascienza oggi.


----------



## sienne (20 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Si. Il 99% della mamme non lo ammetterebbe mai ma da figlio di fatto unico ti dico che è così. C'è anche una grossa dose di egiosmo nell'amore secondo me.


Ciao,

credo, che l'amore, intesa come quella sintesi della vita,
è rara ... perché è un legamen che lascia liberi, ma 
ti accoglie e accogli ... forse, solo gli elefanti la provano ... 
Lì, un figlio è di tutti ... e hanno una memoria emotiva 
fortissima che lega gli uni agli altri ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (20 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Con che parametri dobbiamo confrontarci per capirlo?
> 
> Io sicuramente non e soffoco, le lascio libere, le lascio anche sole, proprio perchè voglio imparino a cavarsela, ma per loro faccio l'impossibile, dalle cose più piccole a grossi sacrifici, faccio bene o dovrei, visto che sono grandi, lasciare che si arrangino in tutto per essere, come lo sono stata io fin da ragazzina, indipendenti autonome e abituate e cavarsela sempre?
> 
> ...



Ciao 

non lo so ... 

provo ad essere Casa ... un nido, dove può tornare sempre ... 
E per lei ... anche io faccio tutto quello che sta nelle mie possibilità,
per aiutarla a realizzarsi. Certo, deve camminare lei ... provo a starle
a canto ... al mio meglio ... ascoltando tanto ... 

non lo so ... 

Anche io, non ho un punto di riferimento ... 

sienne


----------



## lolapal (20 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Troppo poco  è sicuramente  negativo.
> 
> Sul troppo ci penso spesso.  Ma come si fa a frenare quello che viene istintivo?


E' molto difficile. Spesso non ci si sofferma sul fatto che l'altra persona è comunque una persona a sé, diversa da noi, con un altro sentire e, se è un figlio, questo non significa che siamo rifiutati, ma che è solo diverso da noi, unico. Come lo siamo noi.



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non credo, che si possa amare troppo ...
> 
> ...


Sì, da un certo punto di vista, lo squilibrio è dettato proprio dalle paure...



Hellseven ha detto:


> Si. Il 99% della mamme non lo ammetterebbe mai ma da figlio di fatto unico ti dico che è così. C'è anche una grossa dose di egiosmo nell'amore secondo me.


Per me non è così: amare significa anche lasciare che il proprio figlio sbagli, che ci metta in discussione, che vada per la sua strada, che prenda le sue decisioni in autonomia... non è facile amare, secondo me...


----------



## lolapal (20 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non lo so ...
> 
> ...


E' quello che sto provando a costruire anche io...


----------



## sienne (20 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> E' quello che sto provando a costruire anche io...



Ciao 

non è facile ... dare quella sensazione ... 

speriamo, di riuscirci ... 


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (20 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non lo so ...
> 
> ...


Ciao Amica mia.
Sai il problema non è farli camminare da soli, noi genitori possiamo impegnarci a non interferire (si spera :smile ma dove diventa molto ma molto e voglio dire molto difficile restare indifferenti è quando i figli inziano a subire torti, ingiustizie, dolori e tu non riesci a restare indifferente e a non intervenire per modificare le cose per non vedere tuo figlio soffire, stare male, anche se sai che non è educativo farlo. Un esempio banale. Quando il bulletto prende di mira tuo figlio deve intervenire un genitore oppure, come quando ero ragazzo io, bisogna aspettare che le prenda sino a quando un giorno ne avrà i coglioni pieni e per disperazione e rabbia accumulata lascerà a terra tramortito il suo tormentatore? domande che non hanno una risposta semplice


----------



## sienne (20 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao Amica mia.
> Sai il problema non è farli camminare da soli, noi genitori possiamo impegnarci a non interferire (si spera :smile ma dove diventa molto ma molto e voglio dire molto difficile restare indifferenti è quando i figli inziano a subire torti, ingiustizie, dolori e tu non riesci a restare indifferente e a non intervenire per modificare le cose per non vedere tuo figlio soffire, stare male, anche se sai che non è educativo farlo. Un esempio banale. Quando il bulletto prende di mira tuo figlio deve intervenire un genitore oppure, come quando ero ragazzo io, bisogna aspettare che le prenda sino a quando un giorno ne avrà i coglioni pieni e per disperazione e rabbia accumulata lascerà a terra tramortito il suo tormentatore? domande che non hanno una risposta semplice



Ciao 

mia figlia è stata vittima di bullismo ... 
ho sofferto con lei e ho preso allora la scelta, di sostenerla.
Questo percorso che ha durato anni, l'ha portata a capire,
che a volte bisogna mettere da parte l'orgoglio e chiedere aiuto. 
Ci sono meccanismi, dai quali da sola non ne esci ... 
Alla fine, sono intervenuta ... quando tutti - scuola - non hanno 
saputo fermare (non hanno neanche tanto voluto vedere). 
L'ho tolta dalla scuola ... e le ho dato io scuola ... 

È stato durissimo ... non intervenire prima. 
Ma è la sua strada ... quando lei ha capito, ho frenato. 
Spero, ni non dover mai più rivivere una cosa così ... 
È una figlia tosta ... ma certe cose, vanno imparate. 



sienne


----------



## Hellseven (21 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mia figlia è stata vittima di bullismo ...
> ho sofferto con lei e ho preso allora la scelta, di sostenerla.
> ...


Scusami Sienne non sapevo di aver toccato una ferita così profonda. Comunque hai tutta la mia solidarietà  di padre e posso solo immaginare che se accadesse ai miei figli davvero non so se riuscirei a fare la cosa giusta. sarei sopraffatto dall'ansia, dalla paura e probabilmente sbaglierei. Forse in questo mia moglie è più fredda e lucida di me. Almeno spero.


----------



## sienne (21 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Scusami Sienne non sapevo di aver toccato una ferita così profonda. Comunque hai tutta la mia solidarietà  di padre e posso solo immaginare che se accadesse ai miei figli davvero non so se riuscirei a fare la cosa giusta. sarei sopraffatto dall'ansia, dalla paura e probabilmente sbaglierei. Forse in questo mia moglie è più fredda e lucida di me. Almeno spero.



Ciao 

bisogna informarsi ... 
bisogna imparare a conoscere bene il fenomeno ... 
e bisogna anche capire, dove sta la "debolezza" nei nostri figli. 
Da soli, dal bullismo, non se ne esce ... una volta che ti hanno preso di mira. 
La debolezza in mia figlia sta nel orgoglio ... vuole fare da sola ... e non sa chiedere aiuto. 

Oggi, è più bella e più forte, perché ha capito, che ci sono situazioni, che bisogna chiedere. 

Il bullismo va sempre denunciato, ma dalla vittima. 
Se possibile con diario - nomi, cosa è stato fatto, chi era passivamente presente, data ecc. 
Se questo non serve, allora bisogna rinforzare le loro spalle e subentrare noi genitori.
Lì, poi vanno protetti al massimo, quando da soli hanno attuato il possibile ...  

Ma in questo meccanismo, chi mi preoccupa realmente ... sono coloro,
che di ciò hanno bisogno ... che si sfogano così ... quello è un male più grande ... 
E spesso ... sono "pressioni" di casa ... sembra impossibile, ma vero. 
Proprio da genitori, che amano in un modo dannoso ... 



sienne


----------



## Hellseven (21 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> bisogna informarsi ...
> bisogna imparare a conoscere bene il fenomeno ...
> ...


Questo è molto triste ed è molto vero.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Intendi che amare troppo un figlio gli renderà difficile la vita con altri?


Pensavo proprio il contrario.
Amare però non vuol dire soffocare.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao Amica mia.
> Sai il problema non è farli camminare da soli, noi genitori possiamo impegnarci a non interferire (si spera :smile ma dove diventa molto ma molto e voglio dire molto difficile restare indifferenti è quando i figli inziano a subire torti, ingiustizie, dolori e tu non riesci a restare indifferente e a non intervenire per modificare le cose per non vedere tuo figlio soffire, stare male, anche se sai che non è educativo farlo. Un esempio banale. Quando il bulletto prende di mira tuo figlio deve intervenire un genitore oppure, come quando ero ragazzo io, bisogna aspettare che le prenda sino a quando un giorno ne avrà i coglioni pieni e per disperazione e rabbia accumulata lascerà a terra tramortito il suo tormentatore? domande che non hanno una risposta semplice


Si deve intervenire quando si tratta di cose che richiedono l'intervento dell'autorità, così come si fa da adulti. Oltre al fatto contingente si deve intervenire per insegnare che non si è mai soli.
L'importante è non intervenire immaginando sempre il figlio come vittima in qualunque scontro attribuendo un peso che non hanno a prove di forza tra cuccioli che il giorno dopo fanno un altro gioco.


----------



## feather (21 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> desiderio come necessità di essere riconosciuti, accettati e voluti dall'altro, e dal partner in particolare o comunque da una persona da cui siamo attratti, allora essere desiderati non è affatto facile. Anzi, è spesso un fine difficile da raggiungere. E causa di frustrazioni indicibili.



:up::up::up:

Ehh... a saper scrivere e riuscire a spiegarsi...


----------



## feather (21 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Brunetta non avere dubbi.


Concordo.


----------



## feather (21 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Intendi che amare troppo un figlio gli renderà difficile la vita con altri?


Troppo poco.
Se percepisci freddezza dalla madre quando sei piccolo ti porterai dietro quella sensazione per sempre dovunque tu vada.


----------



## feather (21 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> deve intervenire un genitore oppure, come quando ero ragazzo io, bisogna aspettare che le prenda sino a quando un giorno ne avrà i coglioni pieni e per disperazione e rabbia accumulata lascerà a terra tramortito il suo tormentatore?





sienne ha detto:


> mia figlia è stata vittima di bullismo ...


Anche io lo sono stato. Ed ero da solo. Anch'io non ho mai chiesto aiuto. Un po' perché volevo fare da solo ma soprattutto perché non credevo nessuno mi avrebbe saputo/voluto aiutare.
C'è da dire che se mia madre mi avesse tolto da scuola non avrei mai vissuto sulla mia pelle il fenomeno. Ed è importante invece per capire qual'è la natura dell'uomo. Di cosa è capace. Spiegarlo a voce e sentirlo sulla pelle non è la stessa cosa.
Capisci, col tempo, i tuoi sbagli, capisci cosa ti ha reso un bersaglio. Sono lezioni che poi nella vita ti servono.
Sai come si dice: se qualcuno ti prende per il culo, probabilmente è perché gli hai fornito una comoda maniglia.
Io spero che mio figlio, se mai sarà oggetto di bullismo, abbia la forza di lasciare tramortito il suo tormentatore, e ben prima di raggiungere tetti di disperazione e frustrazione.
Quello che spero di avere la saggezza di saper fare è di stargli comunque al fianco, lasciare che se la sbrighi da solo, ma con una vocina, la mia, a consigliarlo e supportarlo. A fargli sentire che sono sempre lì, per lui.


----------



## sienne (21 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Anche io lo sono stato. Ed ero da solo. Anch'io non ho mai chiesto aiuto. Un po' perché volevo fare da solo ma soprattutto perché non credevo nessuno mi avrebbe saputo/voluto aiutare.
> C'è da dire che se mia madre mi avesse tolto da scuola non avrei mai vissuto sulla mia pelle il fenomeno. Ed è importante invece per capire qual'è la natura dell'uomo. Di cosa è capace. Spiegarlo a voce e sentirlo sulla pelle non è la stessa cosa.
> Capisci, col tempo, i tuoi sbagli, capisci cosa ti ha reso un bersaglio. Sono lezioni che poi nella vita ti servono.
> Sai come si dice: se qualcuno ti prende per il culo, probabilmente è perché gli hai fornito una comoda maniglia.
> ...



Ciao feather,

mi dispiace tanto ... 
Però, ora non so, ma il fenomeno ... può  prendere chiunque come vittima,
non è una caratteristica o un certo tipo di comportamento "da punire". 

Per un po' ci ho lavorato ... e vedere come si arriva che a volte non si alzano 
più dal letto, perché si ammalano ... e i motivi stanno nelle rabbie, frustrazioni,
noie ecc. di chi compie questi atti, la dice lunga ... dice, che la vittima non centra. 
Non centra mai. Non c'è nessuna ragione, che giustifichi il voler sistematicamente
distruggere l'altro. Che stiamo scherzando. Perché la vittima non ha nessuno
scampo ... l'unico è, chiedere aiuto e denunciarlo. 
Non dimentichiamoci, che in casi del genere ... ci sono due di vittime ... 
Vanno aiutati ... quando non si dissolve da sé ... 


sienne


----------



## feather (21 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Però, ora non so, ma il fenomeno ... può  prendere chiunque come vittima,
> non è una caratteristica o un certo tipo di comportamento "da punire".
> 
> Per un po' ci ho lavorato ... e vedere come si arriva che a volte non si alzano
> ...


Non sono per nulla d'accordo. 
Se il target sono io e non un altro un motivo c'è. ECCOME!
Non è una giustificazione e nulla toglie al fatto che anche il tormentatore ha bisogno di aiuto, questo è vero.
Ma il bersaglio è bersaglio per un motivo. E quel motivo va scoperto.


----------



## feather (21 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Non sono per nulla d'accordo.


Si dice "non sono per nulla d'accordo" o "sono per nulla d'accordo"?
Mi è venuto un dubbio.


----------



## sienne (21 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Non sono per nulla d'accordo.
> Se il target sono io e non un altro un motivo c'è. ECCOME!
> Non è una giustificazione e nulla toglie al fatto che anche il tormentatore ha bisogno di aiuto, questo è vero.
> Ma il bersaglio è bersaglio per un motivo. E quel motivo va scoperto.



Ciao 

infatti, voti troppo alti, per i gusti di quelle oche ... 
Anzi, venivano tormentate a casa, se mia figlia prendeva un voto più alto. 
Bastano due casi così, che trascinano nel silenzio anche altri ... 
Dopo anni, che le ha tentate tutte ... ho staccato la spina ... 
Che motivo è questo? Cosa centravano mia figlia e quel ragazzo?


sienne


----------



## feather (21 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> infatti, voti troppo alti, per i gusti di quelle oche ...
> Anzi, venivano tormentate a casa, se mia figlia prendeva un voto più alto.
> ...


Non conosco tua figlia e quindi non mi azzardo a fare analisi. Nel mio caso hanno sicuramente percipito insicurezza e fatto allegramente leva lì per anni.
Una persona sicura di sé difficilmente è oggetto di scherno.
Questo fino a che ho imparato a vedere quelle debolezze. E vedendole, vedevo il meccanismo che si innesca. Le ho, per così dire, sterilizzate quelle debolezze. Sono sempre lì, ma le conosco anch'io. Se qualcuno tenta di manovrarmi da lì, beh... conosco bene quelle leve. Posso controllare i loro effetti molto meglio.


----------



## sienne (21 Aprile 2014)

Ciao 

tornado su Yann Dall'Aglio ... questo filosofo francese,

stavo riflettendo sul capitale di seduzione. Un correre dietro per renderci desiderabili, 
per poi "venderci" al miglio acquirente ... e tutto ciò, con i mezzi, che il capitalismo 
ci mette a disposizione ... e anche noi, siamo attratti da un certo capitale di seduzione. 
Vedo una gara ... un correre estenuante senza fine ... che con l'amore, poco centra. 

Mi stavo chiedendo, quanti qui ... scrivendo, ne sono soggetti. Nel senso, che badano
alla loro immagine ... e ciò poi influenza anche le loro risposte o reazioni ... quanti,
sono soggetti alle opinioni altrui ... 


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (21 Aprile 2014)

Ehi Feather mi piaci molto, sei una gran bella persona. Ricordalo sempre e non temere,  non e' una dichiarazione di amore, sono troppo tradizionalista in fatto di gusti sessuali :-D


----------



## feather (21 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> non temere,  non e' una dichiarazione di amore, sono troppo tradizionalista in fatto di gusti sessuali :-D


Tranquillo, non temevo.. 

...grazie


----------



## feather (21 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Mi stavo chiedendo, quanti qui ... scrivendo, ne sono soggetti. Nel senso, che badano
> alla loro immagine ... e ciò poi influenza anche le loro risposte o reazioni ... quanti,
> sono soggetti alle opinioni altrui ...


Credo tutti. Personalmente posso solo dire che ne sono cosciente. So di essere sensibile tanto alle lusinghe quanto ai giudizi negativi. E sapendelo non lascio mai che le une o le altre assumano un valore sproporzionato. Specie le lusinghe, so quanta fame ne ho e sto molto attento a non farmi accecare da esse. Non lascio che mi influenzino in quello che scrivo. 
Le uniche occasioni in cui mi sono trattenuto dal dire qualcosa è stato quando temevo avrei potuto ferire inutilmente il destinatario. Se un opinione può portare dolore senza essere di aiuto.. perché esternarla? Anche se è un opinione onesta.
Poi io qui non ho niente da vendere, lusinghe a parte, che mi frega dell'immagine che ho?


----------



## feather (21 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> da cosa lo deduci, che sia un bisogno della donna?




:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ehi Feather mi piaci molto, sei una gran bella persona. *Ricordalo sempre e non temere,*  non e' una dichiarazione di amore, sono troppo tradizionalista in fatto di gusti sessuali :-D


Mi devo essere persa qualcosa nelle mie assenze.
Ti credono gay?
XD


----------



## sienne (21 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Credo tutti. Personalmente posso solo dire che ne sono cosciente. So di essere sensibile tanto alle lusinghe quanto ai giudizi negativi. E sapendelo non lascio mai che le une o le altre assumano un valore sproporzionato. Specie le lusinghe, so quanta fame ne ho e sto molto attento a non farmi accecare da esse. Non lascio che mi influenzino in quello che scrivo.
> Le uniche occasioni in cui mi sono trattenuto dal dire qualcosa è stato quando temevo avrei potuto ferire inutilmente il destinatario. Se un opinione può portare dolore senza essere di aiuto.. perché esternarla? Anche se è un opinione onesta.
> Poi io qui non ho niente da vendere, lusinghe a parte, che mi frega dell'immagine che ho?



Ciao feather,

ci stavo pensando in connessione con l'argomento di Dall'Aglio 
del capitale di seduzione e che qui, potrebbe essere quell'aspetto, 
di voler piacere o ritenuto uno che sa argomentare ... o che non si 
fa mettere i piedi in testa, da rispettare, o che è spiritoso ecc. piccoli fattori,
che possono attirare e che influenzano (credo) un modo d'approccio ...
e che non si vuole deludere, per continuare a ricevere "appoggio" ... 

Personalmente, ho difficoltà con i complimenti. Mi mettono 
in soggezione. Ma tento e sto imparando ad accettarle ... senza scuse. 
Forse, perché sono abituata a fare da me, non lo so, ma non rifletto 
tanto su questo aspetto. So che altri lo fanno. Ci tengono a non fare 
brutta figura ... de che poi? ... 


sienne


----------



## ipazia (21 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cito te solo perché è l'ultimo post.
> A volte mi viene il dubbio che tutto questo desiderio di essere amati, riconosciuti, desiderati sia una compensazione di una mancanza sentita, se reale o non è forse secondario, dalla mamma che desidera, accoglie, comprende e ama interamente il figlio.
> *Chi potrà, se non temporaneamente, far sentire compensato un vuoto di tale portata?*


ciao Brunetta

che bella questa riflessione. 

Io credo che quel vuoto nessuno lo potrà mai compensare. Penso che non sia un vuoto compensabile. E' uno di quei vuoti che resta. Si può farci pace, ma una ferita di quella portata non si cura e non guarisce. 

Credo sia una di quelle ferite che necessita di cura e "manutenzione" costante. 
Ed anche di quello "sguardo amorevole" di cui ha parlato Innominata in un altro 3d e riguardo ad altro argomento, ma che mi sembra calzante anche in questo contesto. 

Penso che sia un vuoto che può essere guardato, non per riempirlo, ma per comprendere che si può anche provare a non scomparirci dentro nel continuo tentativo di riempirlo.

Per provare a non giudicare. 

Per provare a lasciarlo vuoto e far sì che non diventi un buco nero.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao Brunetta
> 
> che bella questa riflessione.
> 
> ...


Io credo che soprattutto non si dovrebbe passare la vita a cercare chi possa compensare quel vuoto. E ancor più non si dovrebbe colpevolizzare chi non riesce a compensarlo.
Si dovrebbe accettare che chi ci ama non potrà mai amarci di quell'amore così come noi non potremmo mai amare in quel modo.


----------



## ipazia (21 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che soprattutto non si dovrebbe passare la vita a cercare chi possa compensare quel vuoto. E ancor più non si dovrebbe colpevolizzare chi non riesce a compensarlo.
> Si dovrebbe accettare che chi ci ama non potrà mai amarci di quell'amore così come noi non potremmo mai amare in quel modo.


Sì, vero. Anche perchè non è "da fuori", che con quel vuoto ci si può relazionare. Per me.

Penso che in quel vuoto ci si debba proprio stare. E da soli. 

E' qualcosa su cui sto molto ragionando...mia madre c'è stata troppo e troppo è mancata. Quel vuoto è un vuoto troppo pieno. Nella mia esperienza.

E mi sto accorgendo che forse la questione non è nè quella di riempirlo e neanche quella di svuotarlo, ma di viverlo nella "migliore posizione" possibile per se stessi. 
Non scompare, e che accada è fuori dalle personali possibilità. Ed è fuori anche dalle possibilità di qualcun altro.

Ma una cosa che si può decidere è la prospettiva da cui guardare. E vivere.

E' un essere madri di se stessi. 

Perchè in quel vuoto è restata una parte del sè che ha bisogno di cura e vicinanza, e visto che la madre biologica non può, serve la madre spirituale che se ne prenda cura.

Per non dipendere dallo sguardo dell'altro per essere e esserci.

Io credo.


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, vero. Anche perchè non è "da fuori", che con quel vuoto ci si può relazionare. Per me.
> 
> Penso che in quel vuoto ci si debba proprio stare. E da soli.
> 
> ...


Sul non dipendere hai perfettamente ragione, ma penso che sia solo nello sguardo degli altri che noi esistiamo realmente. Senza una relazione forte col mondo, ci si perde. Bisogna stare attenti a non cadere nell'eccesso opposto.


----------



## ipazia (21 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sul non dipendere hai perfettamente ragione, ma penso che sia solo nello sguardo degli altri che noi esistiamo realmente. Senza una relazione forte col mondo, ci si perde. Bisogna stare attenti a non cadere nell'eccesso opposto.


Hai ragione. Hai proprio ragione.

E' una cosa difficile quella di cui parli, trovare uno spazio sicuro fra il proprio sguardo e quello del mondo. 

E lasciare che in quello spazio si svolga quel dialogo che permetta di trovare la propria casa, e la propria madre.

Perchè senza quella casa calda e accogliente, senza un abbraccio a prescindere, sostenere di incrociare il proprio sguardo con quello del mondo diventa come scalare l'Everest in bikini. 

Penso almeno. 

Io ci sto ragionando molto, e sto lasciando che anche la mia pancia faccia la sua parte. 
Ogni tanto testa e pancia vanno anche insieme. E allora il mondo è davvero un posto caldo e accogliente. Che abbraccia a prescindere. Per me è una scoperta meravigliosa.


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Vorrei concedere a Feather il beneficio del dubbio. Nel senso che. tornando all'inizio del thread e quindi all'articolo postato vorrei capire : parilamo di desiderio sessuale o di desiderio quale bisogno, a livello sentimentale ma anche spirtituale/mentale che gli altri hanno di noi e noi di loro?
> Sulla prima tipologia posso concordare con te: basta per una donna molto poco per essere oggetto di attenzioni "ormonali" da parte del maschio medio. E concordo con te quando dici che a questo livello primario di desiderio l'uomo non è da meno: anche i maschi vogliono essere  sexy e essere passati ai raggi x e oggetto di attenzione sessuale almeno per una frazione di secondo da ogni donna di cui incrociano lo sguardo per la strada ....:mrgreen: Scherzo ma neanche tanto. Il livello di narcisismo maschile ha raggiunto soglie preoccupanti. _Potenzialmente coito ergo sum. _
> Ma se parliamo invece di desiderio come necessità di essere riconosciuti, accettati e voluti dall'altro, e dal partner in particolare o comunque da una persona da cui siamo attratti, allora essere desiderati non è affatto facile. Anzi, è spesso un fine difficile da raggiungere. E causa di frustrazioni indicibili. La butto giù cruda: ci possiamo rifare tette o borse degli occhi con la chirurgia estetica per renderci più desiderabili ma *non possiamo purtroppo con la stessa facilità desiderare qualcuno che non desideriamo più e viceversa farci desiderare da chi più non ci vuole.*


Quel tipo di desiderio svanisce quando si desidera altro.


----------



## feather (22 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ci tengono a non fare
> brutta figura ... de che poi? ...


Credo sia direttamente proporzionale alla dipendenza che si ha degli altri e alla non sicurezza che si ha in se stessi. Per non parlare della consapevolezza di questi meccanismi in azione.
Il risultato può essere una vita spesa a compiaciere il mondo invece che se stessi.


----------



## feather (22 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A volte mi viene il dubbio che tutto questo desiderio di essere amati, riconosciuti, desiderati sia una compensazione di una mancanza sentita, se reale o non è forse secondario, dalla mamma che desidera, accoglie, comprende e ama interamente il figlio.
> Chi potrà, se non temporaneamente, far sentire compensato un vuoto di tale portata?





Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che soprattutto non si dovrebbe passare la vita a cercare chi possa compensare quel vuoto. E ancor più non si dovrebbe colpevolizzare chi non riesce a compensarlo.
> Si dovrebbe accettare che chi ci ama non potrà mai amarci di quell'amore così come noi non potremmo mai amare in quel modo.





ipazia ha detto:


> Penso che in quel vuoto ci si debba proprio stare. E da soli.
> 
> E mi sto accorgendo che forse la questione non è nè quella di riempirlo e neanche quella di svuotarlo, ma di viverlo nella "migliore posizione" possibile per se stessi.
> Non scompare, e che accada è fuori dalle personali possibilità. Ed è fuori anche dalle possibilità di qualcun altro.
> ...


Belle riflessioni davvero. Ma non concordo tanto con ipazia. Essere madri di se stessi mi pare un controsenso nei termini.
Inoltre c'è il problema che se passi la vita a spendere tutte le tue energie a "gestire" quel vuoto, non ti resta granché da dare fuori.
E tutto l'affetto che ti arriva è una goccia nel mare. Senti quel vuoto, quella mancanza e tutte le esperienze sono pallida luce incapace di illuminare l'anima. Dei paliativi che lasciano il tempo che trovano.


----------



## sienne (22 Aprile 2014)

Ciao 

però, più ci penso, e più mi convinco, che questo desiderio,
di essere desiderati, non è amore. L'amore non chiede, 
non richiama, non si nutre dell'altro ... 
L'amore e un sentimento talmente forte, che riempie tutto.

Quel desiderio, lo vedo più come necessità di essere visti,
di essere percepiti, di trovare valore nell'altro ... che spesso,
viene anche scambiato con l'erotismo ... cioè, troviamo lì,
il riscatto di questa necessità ... 


sienne


----------



## feather (22 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> L'amore non chiede,
> non richiama, non si nutre dell'altro ...


Quello è amore incondizionato. Quando hai una relazione con un uomo hai delle richieste da fare. Quanto meno la fedeltà, la presenza, il suo supporto e così via.
Non puoi avere una relazione con una persona senza avere avere qualche punto da dover rispettare.


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Hai proprio ragione.
> 
> E' una cosa difficile quella di cui parli, trovare uno spazio sicuro fra il proprio sguardo e quello del mondo.
> 
> ...


ahahahah bella metafora  si, sono d'accordo! C'è un bel libro degli anni '70 che parla fondamentalmente proprio di questo, probabilmente lo conoscerai... lo zen e l'arte della manutenzione della motocicletta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> però, più ci penso, e più mi convinco, che questo desiderio,
> di essere desiderati, non è amore. L'amore non chiede,
> ...


io infatti credo sia più bisogno di gratificazione. Ci sono modi facili e modi difficili di ottenere gratificazione. Costruire qualcosa, che sia nell'ambito professionale, degli affetti o di qualcosa che ci appassiona, che ci gratifichi, costa fatica, sacrificio. Io quello che vedo spesso è la ricerca di gratificazione al minimo della fatica e del sacrificio. Logicamente una gratificazione del genere è spesso poco durevole, per cui occorre continuare a richiederla. Siamo in un'epoca dove tutto va veloce, velocissimo, più veloce dei tempi umani spesso, un'epoca dove si afferra tutto ciò che è a portata di mano, perchè ci siamo convinti di avere dei falsi bisogni e li dobbiamo soddisfare. Siamo in un mondo in cui ciò che appare è fondamentale, l'incarto è più importante di ciò che contiene, spesso. Dobbiamo essere belli, ben vestiti, con un'auto potente, giovani ed in possesso dell'ultimo tipo di smartphone perchè diversamente gli altri non ci ammireranno, non ci desidereranno, non ci guarderanno con invidia, non ci considereranno della tribù. Sfruttando questi meccanismi si creano fortune economiche.


----------



## sienne (22 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io infatti credo sia più bisogno di gratificazione. Ci sono modi facili e modi difficili di ottenere gratificazione. Costruire qualcosa, che sia nell'ambito professionale, degli affetti o di qualcosa che ci appassiona, che ci gratifichi, costa fatica, sacrificio. Io quello che vedo spesso è la ricerca di gratificazione al minimo della fatica e del sacrificio. Logicamente una gratificazione del genere è spesso poco durevole, per cui occorre continuare a richiederla. Siamo in un'epoca dove tutto va veloce, velocissimo, più veloce dei tempi umani spesso, un'epoca dove si afferra tutto ciò che è a portata di mano, perchè ci siamo convinti di avere dei falsi bisogni e li dobbiamo soddisfare. Siamo in un mondo in cui ciò che appare è fondamentale, l'incarto è più importante di ciò che contiene, spesso. Dobbiamo essere belli, ben vestiti, con un'auto potente, giovani ed in possesso dell'ultimo tipo di smartphone perchè diversamente gli altri non ci ammireranno, non ci desidereranno, non ci guarderanno con invidia, non ci considereranno della tribù. Sfruttando questi meccanismi si creano fortune economiche.



Ciao Sbri,

straquoto ... 

E questo ha due difficoltà da superare ogni giorno: come essere desiderabili e
come rimanere desiderabili ... 
E così, siamo prigionieri di un amore del mercato libero ... 
Ed è vero, siamo bombardati da sogni, ideali ... irraggiungibili ... 
Ma si corre dietro a raccogliere i punti ... per esserlo ... come al supermercato. 

Facciamoci una bella risata ... e impariamo ad amere i difetti! 
Se riusciamo ad accettare che la perfezione sta nell'imperfezione, nel 
corso naturale delle cose e del tempo ... ecc. e riusciamo a guardare con tenerezza,
abbiamo un bel capitale ... l'indipendenza affettiva ... forse ... fammi riflettere ancora. 


sienne


----------



## ipazia (22 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahahahah bella metafora  si, sono d'accordo! C'è un bel libro degli anni '70 che parla fondamentalmente proprio di questo, probabilmente lo conoscerai... lo zen e l'arte della manutenzione della motocicletta.


:smile:...sai che non l'ho mai letto quel libro?

Sono andata a vedermi di cosa parla. E' interessante.
Me lo procuro. Grazie mille del consiglio:up:


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> :smile:...sai che non l'ho mai letto quel libro?
> 
> Sono andata a vedermi di cosa parla. E' interessante.
> Me lo procuro. Grazie mille del consiglio:up:


figurati  :up: si, è davvero interessante... immagina che l'autore ha dovuto subire un elettroschock coatto... negli anni '60 la psichiatria funzionava ancora così. Ne parla anche nel libro.


----------



## feather (22 Aprile 2014)

_Poi si gira, se ne va, scompare e mi lascia solo. Purtroppo quello che mi ha suscitato non se lo porta via. Resta dentro di me a scavare e a nutrirsi di fiato.

~ Giorgio Faletti_


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> _Poi si gira, se ne va, scompare e mi lascia solo. Purtroppo quello che mi ha suscitato non se lo porta via. Resta dentro di me a scavare e a nutrirsi di fiato.
> 
> ~ Giorgio Faletti_


hai incontrato la tipa in corridoio, mon ami? Vedrai che prima o poi anche quello che aveva suscitato svanirà, svanisce sempre... purtroppo o per fortuna.


----------



## feather (23 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> hai incontrato la tipa in corridoio, mon ami? Vedrai che prima o poi anche quello che aveva suscitato svanirà, svanisce sempre... purtroppo o per fortuna.


Fortunatamente no. Faccio il possibile per evitarla.
Appena ho anche solo il sospetto di avercela di fronte il cuore mi salta un battito. 
Se non la vedo riesco in qualche modo a tenere i pezzi insieme. Ma se vedo il suo viso davanti... 

Spero anch'io svanisca ma quanto ci vuole?? Anni???
E nel frattempo di mia moglie cosa ne faccio?
Ora comincio ad oscillare come rosa. Passo da momenti in cui tutto sommato il tran tran famigliare lo trovo sopportabile, quasi apprezzabile, a momenti in cui mi dico "Ma che cazzo sto facendo, lasciamo libera sta poveraccia. Chi voglio prendere in giro?"


----------



## lolapal (23 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> però, più ci penso, e più mi convinco, che questo desiderio,
> di essere desiderati, non è amore. L'amore non chiede,
> ...


Sì, sono d'accordo. Credo che questa sia un'ottima sintesi anche del mio pensiero. :smile:


----------



## lolapal (23 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahahahah bella metafora  si, sono d'accordo! C'è un bel libro degli anni '70 che parla fondamentalmente proprio di questo, probabilmente lo conoscerai... *lo zen e l'arte della manutenzione della motocicletta*.


Bellissimo! :up:


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Bellissimo! :up:


ciao twin :smile: mi ero dimenticato di inserirlo nella lista degli imperdibili :up:


----------



## lolapal (23 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ciao twin :smile: mi ero dimenticato di inserirlo nella lista degli imperdibili :up:


Buongiorno twin! :smile::smile:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

*Feather*

Pensavo che a molti sembri un novantenne perché vivi il momento contingente come immutabile. In realtà questo è un atteggiamento adolescenziale. E' in quel periodo che un'amicizia, un amore, uno stato emotivo viene percepito eterno e immutabile.
Puoi ben sapere alla tua età che quel che ieri appariva così invece è cambiato.
Solo tu devi sentirti di poter cambiare e provare emozioni e sentimenti diversi per persone diverse.


----------



## feather (23 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensavo che a molti sembri un novantenne perché vivi il momento contingente come immutabile. In realtà questo è un atteggiamento adolescenziale. E' in quel periodo che un'amicizia, un amore, uno stato emotivo viene percepito eterno e immutabile.
> Puoi ben sapere alla tua età che quel che ieri appariva così invece è cambiato.
> Solo tu devi sentirti di poter cambiare e provare emozioni e sentimenti diversi per persone diverse.


In parte è vero. Ma più precisamente: so che le emozioni non sono immutabili; vivo il momento contingente come eterno perché non scorgo una via d'uscita da esso. 
Io non vedo persone diverse...
Non so come spiegartelo.
Io vado a pranzo da solo. Vado al lavoro la mattina e a casa la sera. Dormo da solo. In ufficio non parlo con nessuno di me. Fuori dall'ufficio conosco pochissime persone e non parlo di me con loro.
Non è tanto l'infatilismo che mi frega, quanto la mancanza di una via d'uscita. Il deserto in cui sono si perde fino all'orizzonte in tutte le direzioni.
Non so se sono riuscito a esprimere come lo vivo.

Scrivo come un cane dislessico e questo non aiuta. Ma se riesci a decifrare rosa forse puoi interpretare anche me.

E poi mettiti d'accordo, prima mi dai del novantenne e una riga sotto dell'adolescente


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> In parte è vero. Ma più precisamente: so che le emozioni non sono immutabili; vivo il momento contingente come eterno perché non scorgo una via d'uscita da esso.
> Io non vedo persone diverse...
> Non so come spiegartelo.
> Io vado a pranzo da solo. Vado al lavoro la mattina e a casa la sera. Dormo da solo. In ufficio non parlo con nessuno di me. Fuori dall'ufficio conosco pochissime persone e non parlo di me con loro.
> ...


io te l'ho detto che a te è la solitudine che ti frega. ti te ti.
Secondo me se riuscissi a distrarti/divagarti/cazzeggiare un po' riusciresti a prendere un attimo le distanze dalla tua situazione e a viverla... meglio. Ma anche banalmente un'amicizia maschile, uscire fuori e andare a pescare, a passeggio, parlare di donne e motori, gioie e dolori, robe così. Un po' di leggerezza, mon ami, quella ti serve, secondo me.


----------



## feather (23 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io te l'ho detto che a te è la solitudine che ti frega. ti te ti.
> Secondo me se riuscissi a distrarti/divagarti/cazzeggiare un po' riusciresti a prendere un attimo le distanze dalla tua situazione e a viverla... meglio. Ma anche banalmente un'amicizia maschile, uscire fuori e andare a pescare, a passeggio, parlare di donne e motori, gioie e dolori, robe così. Un po' di leggerezza, mon ami, quella ti serve, secondo me.


Mmmm, again, si e no.
Come immaginavo non sono riuscito a spiegare bene il mio punto di vista.
Io a cazzeggiare cazzeggio e vado a passeggiare e anche a bermi le birre (di solito da solo).
Sono appena tornato da una settimana di ferie all'estero, mi sono fatto il brevetto per le immersioni.
Ma di amicizie, maschili o femminili che siano... come dire..? A me di parlare del tempo e del mal governo mi rompo i coglioni, non me ne frega nulla. Se devo passare del tempo con uno o una con cui posso parlare solo dell'ultimo modello della FIAT o di donne (che comunque non posso avere, ne la macchina ne la donna) che mi frega? Sto meglio a bermi una birra da solo a quel punto. A gustarmi la luce del tramonto in riva al fiume. 
Ogni tanto lo faccio, ma non troppo perché poi mi sento in colpa perché non sono a casa a spendere tempo con mio figlio.

Non so se mi sono spiegato un po' meglio.
Non confondere la leggerezza con la banalità.
La leggerezza mi piace, la banalità mi annoia.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Mmmm, again, si e no.
> Come immaginavo non sono riuscito a spiegare bene il mio punto di vista.
> Io a cazzeggiare cazzeggio e vado a passeggiare e anche a bermi le birre (di solito da solo).
> Sono appena tornato da una settimana di ferie all'estero, mi sono fatto il brevetto per le immersioni.
> ...


Ho scritto che altri ti danno del novantenne ma che per me l'idea che uno stato sia immutabile è adolescenziale.
Per un uomo non si fa mai riferimento alo stato ormonale perché le fasi ormonali maschili sono più semplici di quelle femminili ma non contano solo gli ormoni sessuali.
Tu sei in uno stato che ti fa vivere e vedere in questo modo cose che non sono oggettivamente così.
Tempo fa io scrissi che anche nella disperazione apprezzo la dolcezza del vento e tu mi rispondesti che è così anche per te.
Non è vero.
Io intendevo che ogni afflato di vita mi fa percepire lo scorrere della Vita.
Tu non percepisci il divenire se non come una sequenza priva di significato e cambiamenti.
Per me questo non è sano. Nel senso che ci deve essere uno squilibrio, ormonale, elettrolitico, o non so cosa possa essere (chissà se Chedire/Eretò può venirmi in soccorso) che influenza questo tua visione statica di te e della realtà in un tempo che scorre e muta tutto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Mmmm, again, si e no.
> Come immaginavo non sono riuscito a spiegare bene il mio punto di vista.
> Io a cazzeggiare cazzeggio e vado a passeggiare e *anche a bermi le birre (di solito da solo)*.
> Sono appena tornato da una settimana di ferie all'estero, mi sono fatto il brevetto per le immersioni.
> ...


:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:ma ... io ho fatto un esempio. Con gli amici si parla delle passioni in comune, degli interessi in comune e poi si scherza. Hai presente? quella roba che quando bevi la birra e non sei da solo e si ride e ci si racconta e a volte si piange pure assieme. L'amicizia non è banale, è una delle cose meno banali che ci siano, ed è scambio, confronto, consiglio, una pacca sulla spalla, un rimprovero detto col cuore, un incoraggiamento sincero, non sentirsi soli. Il contrario della malinconia o della melancolìa


----------



## feather (23 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io intendevo che ogni afflato di vita mi fa percepire lo scorrere della Vita.
> Tu non percepisci il divenire se non come una sequenza priva di significato e cambiamenti.


Ci devo riflettere...

intanto grazie per lo spunto molto apprezzato


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ci devo riflettere...
> 
> intanto grazie per lo spunto molto apprezzato


:smile:


----------



## feather (23 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:ma ... io ho fatto un esempio. Con gli amici si parla delle passioni in comune, degli interessi in comune e poi si scherza. Hai presente? quella roba che quando bevi la birra e non sei da solo e si ride e ci si racconta e a volte si piange pure assieme. L'amicizia non è banale, è una delle cose meno banali che ci siano, ed è scambio, confronto, consiglio, una pacca sulla spalla, un rimprovero detto col cuore, un incoraggiamento sincero, non sentirsi soli. Il contrario della malinconia o della melancolìa


Ah, ora ho capito. 
No, quella roba lì non ce l'ho.


----------



## Leda (23 Aprile 2014)

Se Feather mi somiglia almeno un po', è un introverso D.O.C. e in quel caso non gliene può fregar di meno di avere intorno gente con cui dedicarsi allo small talk.
Se però mi somigli almeno un po', Fitér, allora individua almeno un paio di persone che ti facciano ridere ed esci con loro; puoi lasciare pure che siano loro a gestire e monopolizzare la conversazione. Obbligati ad un'estroversione inizialmente forzata e poi, altrettanto forzatamente, butta fuori le cose che ti piacciono e ti interessano.
Se i due ti seguono, sei a cavallo.
Sennò ripeti la procedura con altre persone finché non ti dice bene.
Funziona.
Giurin giuretta


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Se Feather mi somiglia almeno un po', è un introverso D.O.C. e in quel caso non gliene può fregar di meno di avere intorno gente con cui dedicarsi allo small talk.
> Se però mi somigli almeno un po', Fitér, allora individua almeno un paio di persone che ti facciano ridere ed esci con loro; puoi lasciare pure che siano loro a gestire e monopolizzare la conversazione. Obbligati ad un'estroversione inizialmente forzata e poi, altrettanto forzatamente, butta fuori le cose che ti piacciono e ti interessano.
> Se i due ti seguono, sei a cavallo.
> Sennò ripeti la procedura con altre persone finché non ti dice bene.
> ...


altro che bere birra da soli...


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2014)

Feather, io credo di capire dove sei...sei in equilibrio. E l'equilibrio è per forza di cose statico.
Nell'equilibrio non avvengono cambiamenti, e il tempo scorre e non scorre. Come se la cosa non avesse alcun significato.

Ma l'equilibrio è morte. Un organismo in equilibrio è un organismo morto. 

Squilibrati, sbilanciati. Gli altri sono esattamente questo. Forze sbilancianti. 

E questo è uno dei motivi, io credo, per cui è vitale entrare in relazione. In un modo o nell'altro.

Lasciati sbilanciare, non per amore, non per desiderio, non per sesso..ma semplicemente per vicinanza.

E se la vicinanza può ferire, guarda che può anche risanare. O anche entrambe le cose. L'importante è lasciarsi squilibrare.

E non sei obbligato a farlo. Puoi anche scegliere di stare dove stai. 
Ma quel tarlo che ti lavora dentro...quel tarlo ti sta dicendo altro.

Poi le cose prendono la loro posizione, e ci scopre a meravigliarsi di come avvenga senza sforzo.

L'ossessione di accomodare ogni cosa...blocca, e fa permanere in quel luogo senza spazio e senza tempo di cui mi sembra tu stia parlando.


----------



## Leda (23 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> altro che bere birra da soli...


Effettivamente c'è una bella differenza...
... e in ogni caso, cosa ci vuole a rimediare ad una mancata birretta da soli? In cinque minuti ce la si fa, dunque c'è sempre tempo


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata, Leda, Brunetta non quoto..ma condivido ogni cosa avete scritto.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Feather, io credo di capire dove sei...sei in equilibrio. E l'equilibrio è per forza di cose statico.
> Nell'equilibrio non avvengono cambiamenti, e il tempo scorre e non scorre. Come se la cosa non avesse alcun significato.
> 
> Ma l'equilibrio è morte. Un organismo in equilibrio è un organismo morto.
> ...


Osanna!


----------



## Leda (23 Aprile 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sbriciolata, Leda, Brunetta non quoto..ma condivido ogni cosa avete scritto.


Ho appena letto il tuo intervento e ho pensato la stessa cosa.
Magari me lo scrivo in firma, così da non doverlo ripetere ogni volta: "Qualunque cosa scriva Ipazia, sono d'accordo con lei." :rotfl::singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Ho appena letto il tuo intervento e ho pensato la stessa cosa.
> Magari me lo scrivo in firma, così da non doverlo ripetere ogni volta: "Qualunque cosa scriva Ipazia, sono d'accordo con lei." :rotfl::singleeye:


Anch'io :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sbriciolata, Leda, Brunetta non quoto..ma condivido ogni cosa avete scritto.


bello molto anche il tuo post.
:smile:
A volte quando leggo Fitèr, mi verrebbe voglia di invitarlo a cena, a una passeggiata.
(Non pensar male Fitèr, potresti portare pure il bambino, la moglie)
E poi scrollarlo, forte.
Ma forte.


----------



## Leda (23 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bello molto anche il tuo post.
> :smile:
> A volte quando leggo Fitèr, mi verrebbe voglia di invitarlo a cena, a una passeggiata.
> (Non pensar male Fitèr, potresti portare pure il bambino, la moglie)
> ...


Senza inutili modestie, Feather avrebbe bisogno nel reale di persone come noi qui. Se non se ne stesse dall'altra parte del mondo, io potrei tenerlo fermo mentre tu lo corchi di mazzate :mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Senza inutili modestie, Feather avrebbe bisogno nel reale di persone come noi qui. Se non se ne stesse dall'altra parte del mondo, io potrei tenerlo fermo mentre tu lo corchi di mazzate :mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2014)

@Brunetta @Leda...per me è uguale!!! 

:bacio::inlove:


@sbriciolata, anche io sento le stesse cose per feather.

Mi fa contemporaneamente venir voglia di abbracciarlo e poi dargli un gancio di quelli giusti


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Senza inutili modestie, Feather avrebbe bisogno nel reale di persone come noi qui. Se non se ne stesse dall'altra parte del mondo, io potrei tenerlo fermo mentre tu lo corchi di mazzate :mexican::mexican::mexican:



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

posso corcarlo anche io? perfavore...:carneval:

porto il tatami!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> posso corcarlo anche io? perfavore...:carneval:
> 
> porto il tatami!!!


adesso che tutte abbiamo espresso i nostri sentimenti per lui... col cavolo che torna qua


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bello molto anche il tuo post.
> :smile:
> A volte quando leggo Fitèr, mi verrebbe voglia di invitarlo a cena, a una passeggiata.
> (Non pensar male Fitèr, potresti portare pure il bambino, la moglie)
> ...


tu inviti tutti meno che il sottoscritto


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> adesso che tutte abbiamo espresso i nostri sentimenti per lui... col cavolo che torna qua


Adesso dormirà.


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> adesso che tutte abbiamo espresso i nostri sentimenti per lui... col cavolo che torna qua



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

featheeeeer...


----------



## Leda (23 Aprile 2014)

*Corchiamo tutte Fitér*



ipazia ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> posso corcarlo anche io? perfavore...:carneval:
> 
> porto il tatami!!!





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> adesso che tutte abbiamo espresso i nostri sentimenti per lui... col cavolo che torna qua



Chi vuole aggiungersi? 
Brunetta? Gas?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Chi vuole aggiungersi?
> Brunetta? Gas?


Io era implicito che ci fossi


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Chi vuole aggiungersi?
> Brunetta? Gas?


io sono come il prezzemolo per le polpette.... ci devo essere SEMPRE

:rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2014)

:mrgreen:

manca solo feather:rotfl:


----------



## Leda (23 Aprile 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> manca solo feather:rotfl:


Non sembra morire dalla voglia di esser fatto nero, eh :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Non sembra morire dalla voglia di esser fatto nero, eh :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ma lo abbracceremmo anche, prima di iniziare e alla fine:mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma lo abbracceremmo anche, prima di iniziare e alla fine:mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl:


oddio io mi immagino Fitèr che legge e pensa: mo che vogliono queste da me?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oddio io mi immagino Fitèr che legge e pensa: mo che vogliono queste da me?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




...in fondo è questa la vicinanza, no?...solo che dal vivo riesce meglio


----------



## Leda (23 Aprile 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma infatti... guardate come siamo *fisiche*!!!


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma infatti... guardate come siamo *fisiche*!!!



 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

son qui a ridere da sola...ma che bello!!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> son qui a ridere da sola...ma che bello!!!!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leda (23 Aprile 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> son qui a ridere da sola...ma che bello!!!!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



 Firma aggiornata


----------



## Fantastica (23 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Un altra conferenza, questa volta in francese, per la gioia di Sbriciolata, querida
> 
> [video]http://www.ted.com/talks/yann_dall_aglio_love_you_re_doing_it_wro  ng[/video]
> 
> A me ha fatto pensare molto, secondo me ha molti spunti di riflessione veramente interessanti.


Grazie, molto interessante. Veritiera. Ma non mi si confà... purtroppo...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Firma aggiornata


:up:


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Firma aggiornata



...sei una donna coraggiosa!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:

:bacionon ho ancora imparato bene ad accettare i complimenti, ma mi fa davvero piacere sentirti vicina)


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:



..Brunetta, anche te..grazie... :bacio:


----------



## MK (23 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Fortunatamente no. Faccio il possibile per evitarla.
> *Appena ho anche solo il sospetto di avercela di fronte il cuore mi salta un battito. *
> Se non la vedo riesco in qualche modo a tenere i pezzi insieme. Ma se vedo il suo viso davanti...
> 
> ...


Quanto sei dolce Feather :smile:


----------



## Leda (23 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Quanto sei dolce Feather :smile:


Eh no, eh, non è che adesso arrivi qui tu tutta sciropposa e ci rovini il lavoro fatto finora! Qua je se mena, a Fitér, o niente!


----------



## feather (24 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Grazie, molto interessante. Veritiera. Ma non mi si confà... purtroppo...


e non ti si confà perché...


----------



## feather (24 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Quanto sei dolce Feather :smile:


Più che dolce mi pare di essere un 'mona' ossessionato da un sogno.
Ma forse le due cose sono sinonimi.


----------



## feather (24 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> adesso che tutte abbiamo espresso i nostri sentimenti per lui... col cavolo che torna qua





ipazia ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> manca solo feather:rotfl:





Leda ha detto:


> Non sembra morire dalla voglia di esser fatto nero, eh :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Qui siamo arrivati alle minacce di violenza fisica alla persona, io, regolamento alla mano, invoco la protezione di Perplesso..! O della polizia postale, se non ha le stesse tempistiche delle poste...
Ma poi qui, tutte appassionate di psicologia, ma dove avete letto di queste terapie?? Io non mi ricordo di aver mai visto come terapia psicologica una rata di mazzate. Sono forse le nuove terapie in voga?


----------



## feather (24 Aprile 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma l'equilibrio è morte.
> 
> L'ossessione di accomodare ogni cosa...blocca


Altro intervento molto interessante. Ci devo riflettere. Più che per capire ci devo riflettere per capire come... tradurlo in azioni...


----------



## feather (24 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> altro che bere birra da soli...


Ok ok, la prossima volta vado a bermi una birra con la mia suora preferita, siamo anche vicini a Pasqua; e poi dite che non sono religioso


----------



## sienne (24 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

ohhh, quanti desideri che circolano qui ... 

Feather, non ti salvo ... ma uno spintone anche da parte mia ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Qui siamo arrivati alle minacce di violenza fisica alla persona, io, regolamento alla mano, invoco la protezione di Perplesso..! O della polizia postale, se non ha le stesse tempistiche delle poste...
> Ma poi qui, tutte appassionate di psicologia, ma dove avete letto di queste terapie?? Io non mi ricordo di aver mai visto come terapia psicologica una rata di mazzate. Sono forse le nuove terapie in voga?


E tu per evitare le mazzate invochi l'aiuto di Perplesso?
Hai proprio beccato quello giusto


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Qui siamo arrivati alle minacce di violenza fisica alla persona, io, regolamento alla mano, invoco la protezione di Perplesso..! O della polizia postale, se non ha le stesse tempistiche delle poste...
> Ma poi qui, tutte appassionate di psicologia, ma dove avete letto di queste terapie?? Io non mi ricordo di aver mai visto come terapia psicologica una rata di mazzate. Sono forse le nuove terapie in voga?


Veramente è una terapia con una tradizione millenaria :mexican:


----------



## MK (24 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Più che dolce mi pare di essere un 'mona' ossessionato da un sogno.
> Ma forse le due cose sono sinonimi.


No no sei dolce e basta . Però passi dal batticuore al non provare nulla per tua moglie. Questo mi intristisce.


----------



## feather (25 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Però passi dal batticuore al non provare nulla per tua moglie. Questo mi intristisce.


Gratitudine è quello che provo per lei...


----------



## MK (25 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Gratitudine è quello che provo per lei...


Perchè ti ha sposato? Perchè ti ha dato un figlio? Ok, gratitudine. L'amore è un'altra cosa però. Hai intenzione di rinunciarci per tutta la vita?


----------



## feather (25 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Perchè ti ha sposato? Perchè ti ha dato un figlio? Ok, gratitudine. L'amore è un'altra cosa però. Hai intenzione di rinunciarci per tutta la vita?


Gratitudine perché si occupa di mio figlio e di me con gentilezza. Laddove, se fossi al suo posto, mi sputerei in faccia ogni volta che entro dal cancello di casa.
Ne avrebbe tutte le ragioni e il diritto di farlo. Anche senza tirare in ballo l'amante (ex).

Si. Ma non è una scelta. Il rapporto come lo intendo io è con una donna che non ho mai incontrato. E quelle che ho incrociato si tengono bene alla larga. Evidentemente hanno delle buone ragioni.
Questo forum è emblematico. Non conosco nessuno personalmente in questo forum, però posso dire che le donne che più mi piacciono sono proprio quelle che più si terrebbero bene alla larga da una relazione con me.
E nel mondo reale è esattamente la stessa cosa. 
Quindi direi che una relazione come la voglio io è qualcosa che non avrò mai. Per questo faccio quello che suggerisce Brunetta, cerco di prendere il bello di quello che ho. Altro non c'è.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Perchè ti ha sposato? Perchè ti ha dato un figlio? Ok, gratitudine. L'amore è un'altra cosa però. Hai intenzione di rinunciarci per tutta la vita?


Ti ho approvata di là e allora ti strapazzo qui.
Ma a volte sembra che tu sia una quindicenne. L'amore è un'altra cosa? E lo sappiamo tutti? Ma non si trova al supermercato. 
Per me Feather, se non riesce a vivere il presente che ha, dovrebbe scegliere di vivere solo, senza il peso di vivere una finzione. Ma prospettargli che l'amore è dietro l'angolo è irrealistico.
Potrebbe avere mille relazioni più o meno soddisfacenti ma l'amore non lo garantisce nessuno.
Questo lui lo sa bene, per questo sta dove sta.
Io non credo che non lo troverebbe, come pessimisticamente dice lui, ma neppure penso che abbia un senso pensare che sia facile trovare chi si possa amare e ti ami. E' un evento che può capitare come vincere al lotto o finire sotto un camion. Nessuno è sicuro. E l'ultimo, meno male!


----------



## MK (25 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Quindi direi che una relazione come la voglio io è qualcosa che non avrò mai. Per questo faccio quello che suggerisce Brunetta, cerco di prendere il bello di quello che ho. Altro non c'è.


Il bello è una donna che si prende cura di te come si prende cura di vostro figlio? E tu cosa fai per lei?


----------



## MK (25 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti ho approvata di là e allora ti strapazzo qui.
> Ma a volte sembra che tu sia una quindicenne. L'amore è un'altra cosa? E lo sappiamo tutti? Ma non si trova al supermercato.
> Per me Feather, se non riesce a vivere il presente che ha, dovrebbe scegliere di vivere solo, senza il peso di vivere una finzione. Ma prospettargli che l'amore è dietro l'angolo è irrealistico.
> Potrebbe avere mille relazioni più o meno soddisfacenti ma l'amore non lo garantisce nessuno.
> ...


Ma io sono una quindicenne . L'amore (o meglio l'innamoramento, per come lo intendo io) non lo garantisce nessuno, è vero. Accade. Può anche non accadere mai più. 
Ma ci devi credere almeno. E se non ci credi a 30 anni...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ma io sono una quindicenne . L'amore (o meglio l'innamoramento, per come lo intendo io) non lo garantisce nessuno, è vero. Accade. Può anche non accadere mai più.
> Ma ci devi credere almeno. E se non ci credi a 30 anni...


Infatti Feather sembra un novantenne, non sapendo le tresche che ci sono in casa di riposo 
Tu ci credi troppo, per me :mexican:


----------



## MK (25 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti Feather sembra un novantenne, non sapendo le tresche che ci sono in casa di riposo
> Tu ci credi troppo, per me :mexican:


Beh il crederci troppo delle volte paga


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Beh il crederci troppo delle volte paga


Lo spero sempre per chiunque.


----------



## feather (26 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Il bello è una donna che si prende cura di te come si prende cura di vostro figlio? E tu cosa fai per lei?


Cerco di supportarla, incoraggiarla. Di trattarla meglio che posso, ma fingere un amore che non provo proprio non ci riesco.


----------



## feather (26 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> E se non ci credi a 30 anni...


Quasi 36...


----------



## MK (26 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Quasi 36...


Minchia sei vecchissimo Feath


----------



## feather (26 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Minchia sei vecchissimo Feath


Diciamo che i giochi si definiscono tra i 20 e i 30.. Poi è un casino.


----------



## ipazia (26 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Diciamo che i giochi si definiscono tra i 20 e i 30.. Poi è un casino.


:incazzato::incazzato:

Non è vero.


----------



## MK (26 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Diciamo che i giochi si definiscono tra i 20 e i 30.. Poi è un casino.


Ma va. Intanto a 36 anni (quasi) hai moglie e figlio. Un lavoro, una casa. Una ex amante . Insomma hai già fatto un sacco di cose. Ci sono quarantenni ancora a casa con mammina, consolati. Concentrati sulle priorità. Parli del tempo da passare con tuo figlio, aumentalo, ritagliati degli spazi. Tu e lui.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> Non è vero.


Pì che altro dopo 
a ben vedere
diventa tanto casino


per nulla...

E man mano che la vita passa
ti accorgi che hai diverse priorità...


----------

